# Shipping Question



## mawjav (Nov 13, 2011)

Hi,

My wife and I are emigrating to NZ in January (2012). I am British, she is Japanese, we live in Tokyo and want to ship some stuff to Auckland. However, we do not have an address in Auckland to ship to. We will be staying in a hotel for the first couple of weeks whilst we look for somewhere to live. So, my question is:

How do you ship to Auckland without an address in New Zealand to ship to?

Thanks in advance,

Martin


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

mawjav said:


> Hi,
> 
> My wife and I are emigrating to NZ in January (2012). I am British, she is Japanese, we live in Tokyo and want to ship some stuff to Auckland. However, we do not have an address in Auckland to ship to. We will be staying in a hotel for the first couple of weeks whilst we look for somewhere to live. So, my question is:
> 
> ...


That shouldn't be a problem - just tell the shipping company, and they will keep it in storage (at a cost!) until you can give them a delivery address. As long as you have some way they can get in contact with you, it works!


----------



## Pippar (Aug 31, 2011)

Hi Martin, 
Ive been speaking to some shipping companies about our move over there too. 
I have been told that unless they have an address they will not let your container leave uk. 
Although if you left the uk went over there then gave them an address this would be ok, or give them a hotel address and contact details, you can then [once you have arrived in NZ] then change your delivery address details to where ever you like.
Until they have an address they will keep it it storage. And on UK soil its alot more than on NZ soil!!!! [and why im surpised i dont know!!! lol ]
Hope this helps, good luck with your move.
Pip


----------



## mawjav (Nov 13, 2011)

Hi Pip,

Thanks for that. We are shipping from Japan to NZ, so I will need to check with shipping companies here. 

I've heard some people buy a post office box number before moving and use that as a shipping address. Their shipped goods are then held at the post office in New Zealand and a numbered tag is placed in your post office box. Then, once you arrive in person, you collect your tag from your box and can reclaim your shipping container.but I haven't found anyone who has pulled this one off yet for feedback.

Martin


----------



## Pippar (Aug 31, 2011)

Hay Martin, 
I havent heard of that from this end, but sounds like it could work!
Hope all goes well for you, where are you hoping to settle? We are heading for Auckland North Shore. 
Safe travels.
Pip


----------



## waynejenny (Nov 17, 2011)

*Getting your stuff there.*

We are using Britannia removals at a cost of £3900 with full packaing service shipping express 36 day rather than 56 days and unpacking service. Our 20ft container is taking 2 days to pack (3 bedroom) and is leaving Beverley east yorkshire begining of January 2012, for within 100 miles delivery of Wellington NZ.

We dont have an address yet in welly and this as not been a problem we just give our email address to the receiving company and then phone number when we get there and then we pass on an address when we get one.

We have a month in a holiday home upon arrival. belmont cottages and belmont country escape, so we have time to look around and find some where to rent before our container is ready to be delivered end of February.

Britannia have been a pleasure to work with and nothing is any trouble for them, they ship all the time to every destination you could think of.lane:


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

waynejenny said:


> We are using Britannia removals at a cost of £3900 with full packaing service shipping express 36 day rather than 56 days and unpacking service. Our 20ft container is taking 2 days to pack (3 bedroom) and is leaving Beverley east yorkshire begining of January 2012, for within 100 miles delivery of Wellington NZ.
> 
> We dont have an address yet in welly and this as not been a problem we just give our email address to the receiving company and then phone number when we get there and then we pass on an address when we get one.
> 
> ...


That seems a good price to me - especially with the delivery time. You usually are at the whim of when the next container ship is leaving. Our last delivery took too long - 4 months!


----------



## waynejenny (Nov 17, 2011)

Simpsons also gave us the same price and options. Living close to Hull may have helped as we have the Humber with 4 container terminals on our doorstep with sailings every day. I know as i help most of them depart. They may not be going to NZ direct but most are going to Rotterdam euro port.


----------



## shane0 (Nov 27, 2011)

*Shipping to NZ*



mawjav said:


> Hi,
> 
> My wife and I are emigrating to NZ in January (2012). I am British, she is Japanese, we live in Tokyo and want to ship some stuff to Auckland. However, we do not have an address in Auckland to ship to. We will be staying in a hotel for the first couple of weeks whilst we look for somewhere to live. So, my question is:
> 
> ...


If you go through an international shipping company they can hold the items for you until you arrive. There is a cost for this but it is not too prohibitive. If you are doing it privately then just google some local storage companies in Auckaldn and contact them. They will let you use their address.


----------



## mawjav (Nov 13, 2011)

shane0 said:


> If you go through an international shipping company they can hold the items for you until you arrive. There is a cost for this but it is not too prohibitive. If you are doing it privately then just google some local storage companies in Auckaldn and contact them. They will let you use their address.


Thanks for this. Just to be clear, you are saying our shipping company will ship to NZ and deliver to a local storage company in Auckland if we give them the address of said storage company? Is this correct?


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

mawjav said:


> Thanks for this. Just to be clear, you are saying our shipping company will ship to NZ and deliver to a local storage company in Auckland if we give them the address of said storage company? Is this correct?


I think you could do either - the shipping company will store it for you until you have a property to deliver it to, or you could arrange your own storage. The shipping company will charge you for storage past about 2 weeks.


----------



## RikoDriko (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi, this thread was a while back, but im looking at brittania as well - they seemed really nice and came in cheapest.

How was you overall experience with them on your move to NZ ?

Ps im going from brighton UK to sydney ...


----------

